
Every site with a comment mechanism also needs a auto-cache mechanism - mortdeus
There are far too many times where I have been caught in the situation where I have written out a sophisticated and lengthy comment on sites like facebook and gmail, and before I could submit some act of random chaos, whether it be an accidental touchpad click or random browser crash, has rendered my contribution to an important discussion moot.<p>I very rarely take the time to say something, but I ensure that when I do it is,<p>A. Important to a discussion.
B. Articulate and well written.
C. Contributes a worthy point to the debate.<p>While I realize, as a developer, that said caching behavior would add heavy load to a web service&#x27;s servers; the benefit is WORTH it.<p>Hell even having a feature in all web browsers that are smart enough to realize that a user is likely typing out a comment and should ask the user if we are really sure they want to reload or &quot;the page is about to crash do we want to cache the input text?&quot; would go a long way toward ameliorating this fact.<p>Can we please make this happen?
======
patio11
> While I realize, as a developer, that said caching behavior would add heavy
> load to a web service's servers; the benefit is WORTH it.

FYI: you can almost certainly get away with stuffing the comment-in-progress
in localStorage on most modern browsers/devices. I believe this is what
Discourse uses, which shines on this and many other someone-really-cared-
about-the-details details, but haven't checked my understanding against their
actual code.

